# Interesting News for Peeves!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

During my PF hiatus, I did have an interesting thing happen for Peeves.

It starts with a bit of sad news with the passing over the bridge of his sire just short of turning 12. His breeder emailed me to tell me about it and to also propose an idea for my boy.

She had been planning to use Santo for two final breedings this spring to her two new girls who have just passed their health clearances. She also has a young male, but he isn't yet two and hasn't had clearances. Aside from her male being too young, she really wanted to bring her old line across to the new girls with Peeves' dad. So to keep her chance to breed these girls this year she wanted to know if we could use Peeves. BF and I talked about it and agree that we will go ahead. I had him collected yesterday to evaluate his fertility. He was very relaxed and well mannered for it and gave a good sample. The vet evaluated it favorably and we are good to go. The girls should both come in season sometime in the next month or so. Since the breeder is the experienced end of the deal in this we will take Peeves to the girls rather than the other way around. It is kind of cool and a little scary too, but we may have a Peeves son coming to live with us this summer.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Exciting! You mean you will keep Peeves' son as the pup you've been planning to get for the past while?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, plus still want another spoo too. With this unexpected development that may wait though, not sure about that part yet. We are keeping options open. It was hard having two pups at once, but we both feel like we are so much better prepared to be puppy raisers this time. We still remember what we did wrong with Lily and Peeves. Also they are old enough to tolerate puppy nonsense without complaining too much.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

How exciting!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

How exciting. 

I know how they get samples from horses. How does the dr go about getting a dog sample? The same as a horse?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

PoodlePaws, when you call to make the appointment one of the first things they ask you is if you have a teaser bitch to bring to get things started. I guess if you do then the Dr. dives in just as the dog goes to cover her. Without a teaser the vet does as they do for horses. The stimulation must have been very mild since Peeves hardly reacted. He just took a couple of sideways steps. I was happy to be able to have someone I know do it. My regular vet doesn't do reproductive services. The vet I went to is someone I know through obedience and agility. Several other local folks I know all said she is excellent and she did do a great job.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That's a neat turn of events. Just don't start spending all of your time on the GSD forums!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Really late reading and responding, but this is super cool!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't know how I missed this earlier. Wow how exciting for you and for Peeves! Imagine Peeves will have offspring and his sire's excellent line will be continued in this breeding season. And you are going to have one of the puppies?!?! Happy dance!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

nifty we are planning to have a son of Peeves if all works out as planned. Still thinking about a spoo pup too! I know, I know...we are nuts.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I think that's very cool! Not nuts at all - I can't think of any better home for a small dog pack!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

nifty said:


> I think that's very cool! Not nuts at all - I can't think of any better home for a small dog pack!


You are very sweet to say that. My current two are pretty good role models. They share their food and water bowls peacefully and last night I let them like the steak juice off the carving board and they enjoyed it nose to nose. They are both good guardians of our home too, but know where there bread is buttered and wouldn't be likely to leave even if the gate was open.

There were some advantages to having Lily and Peeves be puppies together. They did reinforce the bite inhibition they got started on with their litter mates and both of them have soft mouths. Also once they were both housebroken and stopped obsessively wanting to put everything they saw in their mouths they earned house freedoms together too!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

That's an interesting new perspective on raising more than one puppy at once! I've heard many more horror stories and advice against doing this, however these are very good points! Also I know that you've done it and so has PoodleBeguiled (I think it is Poodlebeguiled!) so I think anyone who is prepared for the challenges AND advantages of raising 2 together can certainly do it!

ETA I regret writing "horror stories" - that is a bit strong. Let's just say cautionary tales...


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow,how great! I really think your GSD breeder is the woman w/whom I trained Che's great gr-uncle back in the day,as she was from Chittenango as well. (As this was back in the late 80's ,I know I never saw the dog to whom you refer,but...) i know her GSDs were German lines..and a GSD pup would certainly play w/Miss Lily!:biggrin1:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sue does do training with folks in the Chittenango area, so it probably was her. If you've been to her home, it is a log home and she is a petite blonde lady. It is a small world, isn't it?

I should be honest in giving both sides of the story and tell you there were times that I wanted to take the two of them out to the stop sign on the corner of my property, tie them up there and hang signs around their necks saying free dogs for loving homes...just don't take both of us. I probably would have wanted to do the same even if there had been only one.

I should also say that one of the important parts of our success was that we both worked with both dogs, each individually and collectively.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

You're making me have a relapse of MPS!! Stop!


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Yes,that is the trainer! We had class (might have been some of the first she ever did  ) in her basement,which at the time led directly out to the yard.

I have been at this many years,getting my 1st minipoo in 1964 (No figuring backwards,people!  ) and raised one whippet litter in 1984,from which I kept 4 littermates,so more than 1 pup/time I have experienced! (Plus I had gotten a bitch born 1 year earlier..thankfully I was a LOT younger then!) You get through it somehow!

Look forward to June trials;I will be working the "practice rings" on Friday!

Martha and the Charming Che,with dreams of Spoo(s) <3


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It is really a small world, isn't it? I will see you in June for sure!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Catherine, I have no doubt that you could successfully raise two pups at the same time with Lily and Peeves as role models. I also do not think that you, in any way represent the average pet owner... you have lots more training and experience that you would be utilizing. You are also a brave woman! Whatever happens this summer, I look forward to hearing about your adventures and wish you the very best.


----------

